# My Pygmy has loose horns...



## MadMike740 (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm pretty desperate here...i bought a couple pygmy goats...Boomer and Bandit...well...their horns were supposed to be burned off or whatever (please excuse my ignorance i'm new and just learning) but he's got horns about an inch or so long and they're loose like a tooth ready to fall out and he doesn't like you touching them. I feel bad for the little guy. He's about a year old and i heard (don't know if it's true) there's nothing you can do. Bandits (6 months old) are loose too but not so bad. They both are healthy fed purina goat feed..good quality hay and Dumor mineral block and fresh water twice a day.:worried:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like what they have are scurs. If they are wiggly, you can pop them off. Or you can snip them off.


----------



## MadMike740 (Apr 2, 2016)

Did not know the term scur...tyvm...now...after googling it i don't think it's a big deal...i'll keep an eye on them though


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did your whether pop those scurs off yet Mike? Don't be concerned if there is a small amount of blood when this happens. Scurs occur when the disbudding process isn't a complete success. They aren't full size real horns, so they are weaker. Once he pops them off (likely playing with his buddy) they will slowly regrow over a matter of months. The only thing you need to watch for is scurs that grow close/into the neck or head at bad angles. As noted, you can snip just the very ends, not close to the head, if this begins to happen.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Another option, if the scurs get too big , is banding them. That's what I do to my buck with scurs. It's bloodless and fairly easy.


----------



## MadMike740 (Apr 2, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Did your whether pop those scurs off yet Mike?


Nope...they're still attached. They play constantly...it's hilarious how they rare up and butt each other...lol...so i'm thinking they will fall out eventually. They have bands at tractor supply i might get some just in case.


----------

